# Multiple return lines



## spanky (Apr 17, 2015)

Greetings fellow T/C/s
I am looking for help-expertise on a hot water return system I'm working on in on of my 16 schools
I found after umpteen remodels in 63 years a 100 gallon heater with 4 return lines coming from every corner of the bldg 
I piped them down the wall and installed 4 Watts circuit setter valves, here is my question what is the proper way to balance this


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

spanky said:


> Greetings fellow T/C/s
> I am looking for help-expertise on a hot water return system I'm working on in on of my 16 schools
> I found after umpteen remodels in 63 years a 100 Cc heater with 4 return lines coming from every corner of. bldg
> I piped them down the wall and installed 4 Watts circuit setter valves, here is my question what is the proper way to balance this


I'm here and you will not be... what's a T/Cs??


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Technicians maybe? Anyway the proper way is start in the intro section.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

How do schools get away with not using licensed plumbers?


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hirering a balancer would be the easy way. ........... If sizing would allow, I would start with all of them open 50%. After a couple hours check the temps on all four lines. Open the cooler ones a bit more. Repeat the process.


----------



## spanky (Apr 17, 2015)

Plumberk
For your info I've been doing plbg since 1975 and took and passed LA City & LA county journeyman tests, and instructed @ PHCC for 3-1/2 yrs
I've been doing school work for 16 yrs


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

spanky said:


> Plumberk
> For your info I've been doing plbg since 1975 and took and passed LA City & LA county journeyman tests, and instructed @ PHCC for 3-1/2 yrs
> I've been doing school work for 16 yrs


Then do the proper intro..


----------



## spanky (Apr 17, 2015)

For everyone's curiosity, when I began 40 yrs ago in the service end
A TC was a turd-chaser!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

spanky said:


> For everyone's curiosity, when I began 40 yrs ago in the service end
> A TC was a turd-chaser!!


So u asking all the TCs for information???


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.caleffi.com/usa/en-us/catalogue/quicksettertm-balancing-valve-low-lead-132439afc


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

spanky said:


> Plumberk
> For your info I've been doing plbg since 1975 and took and passed LA City & LA county journeyman tests, and instructed @ PHCC for 3-1/2 yrs
> I've been doing school work for 16 yrs


As such an experienced veteran, one would think you learned how to read instructions. The site clearly states it's for professionals in the trade. Also direct t/c's to the intro section, thereby weeding out weekend warriors & handihacks. That methane gas is a *****, ain't it?😏


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

spanky said:


> Greetings fellow T/C/s I am looking for help-expertise on a hot water return system I'm working on in on of my 16 schools I found after umpteen remodels in 63 years a 100 gallon heater with 4 return lines coming from every corner of the bldg I piped them down the wall and installed 4 Watts circuit setter valves, here is my question what is the proper way to balance this


tear out the watts and install circuit solvers. They self regulate to temperature no over pumping. Look them up online you will see what I am talking about.


----------

